# Thinking of putting off completion surgery for PTC.



## catherinelyn (Jul 17, 2013)

I had a left PT on 8/13/2013 and the pathology came back as papillary cancer 1.1 cm, fully encapsulated with 0/2 lymph nodes. It did show tall cell features but was not tall cell varient. My U/S on 7/2/13 showed no nodules on the right.

I'm scheduled for completion surgery on 9/24/13 (just got moved up from 10/1/13), and I'm seriously thinking of not going through with it as I'm having a hard time recovering from the PT. I think I'm finally accepting that all my problems are due to CFS/ME and not my thyroid. I'm seriously afraid I will have a major setback by going through with surgery and the after effects of stabilizing on replacement therapy. I also feel that the completion surgery at this time is preventive and possible not necessary.

So my question is, has anyone out there with PTC decided not to go through with completion surgery and what kind of follow-up and treatment have you been getting?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had a TT, but my co-worker had a PT for PTC and did not have the other side removed. She is monitored with annual ultrasounds and her TSH is suppressed.

Were you placed on medication after your PT?


----------



## catherinelyn (Jul 17, 2013)

I was on 50 levothyroxen +1/4 grain nature thyroid prior to surgery and continue on that now. My endo hates the idea of the combo treatment but liked where my labs where pr- op so said we will deal with it after sugery. I'm just a little over 3 weeks post op, endo wants me to wait to repeat labs next week. Maybe I am becoming more hypo, but gather it may be too soon to show up in blood work.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I had the completion surgery.

Have you discussed this with your doctor yet?

As for your symptoms, I wouldn't be so sure that fatigue is CFS. (I'm not sure what ME is...) I say this because although my labs prior to surgery were "normal," I was pretty fatigued. I do not feel that way anymore.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, I agree with Octavia that the fatigue is more likely to be a factor of the surgery and medication regulation.

Something to consider: with a TPO that high, it is unlikely that you will be able to easily stabilize on meds with the other side of the thyroid intact.


----------



## catherinelyn (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your responses. The fatigue that I get is not just a "tiredness", it is what you call post exertional, which is the distguinishing symptom for chronic fatigue syndrome, also called myalgic encephalitis vs. other fatiguing illnesses such as those caused by thyroid dysfunction and auto-immune disease.

My post exertional malaise is worsening week by week post op. it's hard for me to walk to the bathroom, hopefully it's due to becoming more hypo, but I don't know.

I'm waiting for my endo to call me back as he is the one suggesting surgery, not the surgeon who previously worked for the NIH and is neuro-endocrine specialist.

I'm also seeing my infectious disease Md who is treating me for CFS tomorrow and see what she recommends. She's had about 20 patients in over 20 yrs who have had thyca. I'm curious to know how the have faired.


----------

